# Weekly competition 2012-14



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F' U' F2 R U2 R U
*2. *U' F U' F U F2 R2 U F'
*3. *U2 F R' F2 U F U R2
*4. *U' F' U2 R2 U' F' U F2 R'
*5. *U2 R F2 R' U2 R U R2 F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F2 D B' R F2 U' B L F R2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' D2
*2. *D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 B' L2 R2 U' B' L F2 U' B2 F2
*3. *L2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 B' L F' R B' D' R D2 R' D R'
*4. *U2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U B2 L' B2 R U' L2 B' U' B L'
*5. *B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' R' B F L' D B' L2 B' U' F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U Fw U B D' Uw2 L2 Rw B' Fw L Uw' B' Rw' U2 F' D Uw' F2 R' B2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 U B2 F Uw R B D' U F2 R U R' Fw F' L2 U'
*2. *L2 Rw' R' B' U2 Rw B' Rw2 D' Uw2 B Rw' B D' Fw2 L' Rw' R' U Fw2 D' Uw B2 Uw U2 L' Rw2 R2 F2 D' Uw U' L' U2 B D' Uw L2 Rw' R'
*3. *L' R2 B2 D U' L2 Rw F' Uw F D' F D Uw' R2 U' L Uw L2 F' R' F2 U2 L D2 B Rw' R U F D' L2 Rw R2 D2 Uw U2 B2 F' R2
*4. *L2 R2 D B' U B' L' B' Uw F U' Fw' F' Rw' R' Uw B2 Uw' R' B' Uw2 L R2 F R2 Uw R' U F' R' B2 L' Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw' F2 L2 B R
*5. *Rw' B2 F' L' D Uw2 L2 Rw B D Rw' Fw U B2 Fw R B2 Fw L F2 L' R D2 U F' D B2 Fw' Uw' U' F' D L' B Fw' F' Rw Uw' U' F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Dw' Lw Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 D' Uw B2 L Lw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 F L Uw2 Lw R Uw R Bw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 D' Uw2 L' Uw L2 D U' R' B Dw B2 Fw Dw F2 Dw2 R' B U2 B' U R' B2 F2 Dw U Fw2 Uw F Dw' F' D' U2
*2. *Fw2 F Dw2 Lw2 D2 Bw2 Uw Bw' U2 B2 R' U L' Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' B Bw F D R U' Rw2 Dw' L' D B2 Bw2 Lw2 D2 Uw' B Uw' B' Fw' Rw' Fw' U' L' D2 Uw Rw B2 R' U2 L2 Rw2 D U2 F D Dw U Lw B2 Bw Fw' F
*3. *Lw Bw' Dw Lw B' F' L' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 B' Fw' R2 F2 Lw B D2 Uw F Rw D' B' F2 L' Dw' Uw2 L F D2 Lw2 Dw2 L Uw' B' R' Bw2 D2 Uw U' Rw2 U Bw2 Fw F Dw' U' Lw2 B2 Bw Fw' D L B' Lw Rw' B' D
*4. *F' Dw' Bw2 L' Rw Dw' L R' B L' Lw B Rw' Uw F2 D Uw Fw' Rw2 R2 B2 Bw2 D' Bw' L' R Uw B2 F' Dw' Rw2 U B' Uw2 L2 R D R2 D U2 L U2 F D Fw2 L' Lw' R' D' Uw2 Rw R Bw' R Bw' F R F2 D F'
*5. *Fw2 Dw Lw' Uw' Lw2 Dw L' D Lw D' U2 F2 Lw' Rw' R D Bw' Uw Rw2 Fw2 F' L2 B2 Fw' F' D' Dw2 B2 Uw Fw' F Dw U L2 B2 Rw Bw Lw R Uw Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Uw2 R F' U' B2 Uw2 Lw' R Bw2 Uw' R' U2 L2 Bw Dw U Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U2 L' D' B' 3F' R' 3U2 U2 B' 2B 2R' 2U U 2B2 2D B' 3R2 3U R' 2U' 2F 2L2 2R2 2D' U' 2F2 U2 2B 3R' R' U2 2R 3F2 2F2 2D' U' 2R D2 U2 R' 3F2 D 2U2 L' 2L2 2R 2U' 2L' 2D' B' 2B 2F' L2 3F' D' 2U2 B2 D L B' 2D 2B' 3R2 3U' 3F2 D2 2D' F 3R' 2R2
*2. *R U' 2L 2R D 2D' 2L 3R' B 3F F' 2U' L2 2L2 3R 3U2 2B2 F 2L2 2R' R2 2U 2B2 3F' 2F F' R D 2R D 2B2 R2 3F D' 2D' 3U' 3F' R 3F2 3U 2B2 D2 B2 2F2 D2 B' 3F' 2D2 U' 2L2 B' D 2U' 2R 2U2 2F' D' L U2 B 2B2 F 2D 2U' U 2F2 U2 B 2L F'
*3. *D2 L 3U 2R' D 2D' U 2F 2D' F2 L' 2B' L R U' 2R' D2 3F L' 3R2 2R2 R 2B' 3R 3F D 2B' 3F2 F 2L2 2R B 3F2 F 2L 2D2 2R D2 2D U 3F' 2L 2D 3R 2U R2 2U2 2B 2D U R2 2F L' 2U' 2F2 2R2 3F 2L 2F' 2L' 2D' 2F' 3R' D B2 2B' 3F F U B2
*4. *2B' 2U' 3F' F D' 2B2 2F U' 2L 3F' 2F2 D' B2 L2 3R 2D' L2 2B2 2F2 L2 3F 2F L F 2R' F' 2R' R 3U 2L' D 3U' U2 2R2 U 3F 3R F 2L R' F2 2U2 U 2F' F' 2L 2R 3F 2R R' 3U F2 L' R' F2 2L 2R' R2 B' 3U2 2L' 2R2 2U' L' D2 2R' 2B' 2F2 3R2 B'
*5. *2R2 B' 2F2 F R U2 B 2F 3R2 2R2 R 3U R 2B D 2B 3R 2R R U2 3F' F' 2L 3U 2U U' F2 3R' 2R2 R' 2D 2R' F' R' 2U U2 2R' D' 2D' 2U' F 2D R' 2F 2L' R2 2B 3R' 2B2 R' B' 2B' 3U2 2L' F' R' 2D' 2U' 2F' 2U2 2F 3R2 R 2F' 3U 2B 3F2 F 2L' D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F2 2L R 3D2 3U 3B' 3F2 L 2L' R' 2F2 2L' 2R2 2U 2L R2 2U' 3L' 3D' U2 2R' 3B' 2L' 3R 3D' U' F' 2D 3U 2B 2D 3U2 U' 2R U 2B 2F' 2L2 2U 3L 3R 2U' 3F2 3R2 R 2D2 U2 3L' 2B F2 R B 2B L 3D 2U2 3R' R' 2F U 2R B2 L 2R R2 2F F 3R' D 2L' 3B' 2D2 L2 B' 3U' 2U 3L R2 2U B 3D 3U' B 2F' L' D' U2 2B2 3R 2R2 3F2 3D' R 3B 3L2 R2 2U 2F 3R' B
*2. *L' 3L' U2 3R' 2D 3B2 3F 2F R2 3F R 2B 3B 2U' 2L' U 2R' 3D2 2U' U' 3R B2 2R 3B2 2F' 2D' 2U 2L2 3L2 3U2 B 2B2 3R' B F D2 3D F2 L' 2F 3L' F L 3L2 3U' B2 U' 3F' 3D U2 2L2 R2 B2 2B 3B2 3L 2D' U2 L' 3R' 2U 3R' 2R2 2U B2 2B2 L2 D 2F 3R2 2R2 D2 R D' 2L2 3L B' F' 2D2 3D2 3U' 2U 2L' 3R' R2 B2 2D' L 2U2 R2 3U' 2B 3B' 3F' 2U' R' 2B 3F2 2F2 F'
*3. *3B2 U2 F' 2D2 2L 3R R2 B F D2 U' 2B' 2L 2U B' 3F2 2F' F L' D2 2D2 2F 3D' 3U B' D2 3D 2U' 3L 2R' F 2R2 R2 3B' 3F D' 3D 3U' 2U 3R 3B' 3L2 2R' 3D2 2B2 F' 2R2 B2 3L' 3D2 3R' 2B2 2R' 2U2 U2 2F F D2 2R 3U 3R D2 3F 2F U' 2L 3L' 3F 3R 2F' 2U2 R' 2B L' 3L 3U2 F' 2L D2 3U' 2B2 2D' U' L 3U2 3L' D2 2U2 2L' 2R2 2B2 3B2 2U2 3R B2 2B D 2D 2L2 2R'
*4. *U' 2R 2B2 2L2 2U2 3R2 2F' D2 2D 3D' 3U' 3B2 2R F2 D' F 3L' R 3D2 2L2 U' 3L 3U L2 2U' 3R' 3U' L 2L F 2D 2B' 3B' 3U' 2R' 2U U2 2R' 2U 3R2 3B2 3L R' 2B 2D2 2F2 D' 2B 3L' R D2 3U2 3B' 2F' 2D' 2B' 3D' 2B R 2D L2 B2 3B' 3F' 2F2 2L2 D 3D' 2B2 2D 3U2 2U' 3B' 3L2 2D2 3D 3F2 3D' L' 3U F2 2D' 3R2 R 2B 2U2 3L 2B2 L2 2B' F' L' 2D2 3B 2D' 2U' 3L2 2F2 3U F2
*5. *D' 3L' 3R R B 3F' F2 D2 B 3B' 3F2 2F 3D2 3U2 3F' 2U' 3L2 3D 3L2 2U 2B2 L' R 3U' 3R2 2B2 2R2 2B' F 2U' L2 2L 2R' 3U 2U2 R' D2 3U2 2U' 3R 2U' B2 D2 U2 B2 3U' 2R' B2 2R' 3B2 D 3B' 2U2 2B 2U' 2B' L 2L 3L D' 3D2 U2 L2 D 2R B2 2R 2U 3B 2U 3L2 2D 3D' 2L' 3L2 3R2 2R R2 U2 3L 3U' L' 3D2 R 3U' B F' 2D' B' 3F' 3D2 3L 2U2 F' 2L' 3L' 3R 2B2 2R' 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U R2 U' F2 R2 U R U'
*2. *R2 U' R2 U F' U F' R2 F2
*3. *R2 F2 R' U' F R2 U F' R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B' R' L' U B L' F' U' F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 R2 D2 F' U2
*2. *L2 D B2 U B2 R2 D' U' R2 U R2 B F D L U' B' F R' D U'
*3. *L2 F U2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 B' R' U' B' R2 F' L' R' F D U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Rw2 D Rw' U' Rw Fw2 L Fw2 D2 Uw' U' L B2 F L Fw' Uw' Fw Uw' U2 Fw' F2 Rw R B2 R2 U' L Uw2 U R' D2 Rw' U R2 B Fw D' B'
*2. *Uw2 L' B D' U' Fw2 L' Uw L' Rw2 D2 F2 Uw Fw D' U' L F U L' F' Uw2 L' Fw D' B L' Rw' B L F2 L R2 B2 Fw2 L B' U' F' R2
*3. *Fw R' U2 Rw' B2 D2 Uw' L D Uw2 U B Fw2 F' D' Uw2 F Uw Fw2 F Uw' Rw2 R2 D' Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 U' Rw Fw U Fw' Rw2 Fw U2 F2 U L' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Rw Dw Uw2 U L Uw' L U Lw Bw' L D' F Dw2 L Lw R' D' Dw2 B' Fw2 F Lw' U B2 Uw2 F' Rw2 Bw' F D Lw' B Dw2 R2 Uw Lw2 Bw' F2 D B2 Bw Dw U' B2 R2 Bw' U Bw' Uw2 Lw' Fw' U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Lw' Rw' Dw
*2. *Uw' U' Bw2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 D2 Lw D Uw' Bw' L' F D2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 Dw Lw2 D L D' L2 R B Fw2 R2 U L2 Lw Dw2 F2 D L Lw Dw2 Lw2 B D2 U B2 Uw B' U R2 F' Rw B Bw2 Dw' U R2 D' Lw2 D F' L' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2
*3. *Lw' Rw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 R Bw' F' L Bw' Lw2 B Dw U Rw2 D2 Rw2 R2 B' L' D' Uw2 U2 B2 Bw2 Fw F R Uw L2 R2 Bw Dw B' Bw2 R2 U' Rw F Rw' R2 Dw R' Fw' L Lw R Bw2 Lw Uw2 U Rw' U L Lw Uw2 U B' U Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L2 2L2 2R' 2D2 F2 2U 2L2 D 2B D' 3U2 2L B 2U 2L2 3R 2F D2 L2 2U2 F' D' 3U' 2U2 2F D2 R 2D' U' B2 2B2 2D2 2L2 3R' 2U L' 2L 2R 2U2 3F' F D' 2D2 F' 2R 2B' 3U' 3R2 R 2F' L 2L2 D 2F2 2U' 3F2 2D' 3U2 2U2 B' 2L' 2B' 3R B' 2R' 2U' L 2L 2R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U 3B2 2L' F2 3R2 2D2 3D' 2L 3B 3R 2B2 3D 3R2 R' 3F' 2U' B F' U2 B U L2 2D' R B' 2F' 2D 2F 2L2 2B 2F' L 2D' 2B' 3U 3B2 3F 2L' 2R 3D' U 3L2 3U 2R' B2 2F' D 2U2 2R2 3B2 3F' 2D2 3L B2 3U2 2U' R2 3F D2 B2 2D 2B L 2R' D 2D2 F' L U L 2L2 3L2 R 3F' 3R2 3B 2F2 3L' 2D' B 2F' F2 3U' 2L' 2D 2F F' 3R2 2B2 3F2 2R2 2B D' 3D 3B2 F' 2D 3D' U 3R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B D2 B' L2 R' U' B L D2 F' R' D U2 F'
*2. *R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D F' D R F U' L2 F' U'
*3. *R' F2 U2 B2 R B2 L U2 L' F2 R2 U' R2 D' B' F2 R' F' D' U2 R'
*4. *R' F' D' L2 D' L' U L B R2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 B2 D2
*5. *R2 L' U' B' L U' R U F R' U2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L D2 R F2
*6. *L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' B' R' B' F2 R' U2 L2 R' U L' R2
*7. *D' L2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B' D' F2 U L' B L2 B2 L' R'
*8. *D' F U2 B U' L U2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 D' L2 D'
*9. *D' R' D' R' F L' B' U L B2 U' D B2 U F2 R2 U F2 D2 L2
*10. *F' L2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B2 U B' U' B2 U' L' U F L'
*11. *L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U B' U F2 R B' L' F2 R2 U2 F'
*12. *B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D' U' L2 R2 B L' F D2 L B2 L2 D F2 R
*13. *U2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' B L U2 B' L2 F' L U'
*14. *U2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 L' R' D' L B' U2 F D2 U L'
*15. *L' D2 L' U2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 R' F2 D' B' U B L D' R2 B2
*16. *U2 F' B2 R L B U L D L F2 B R2 B R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B'
*17. *F2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 L' B2 R U L B' D' L2 F U' R2 D' R
*18. *R D' L' D2 R' F2 B' U' F U F2 U L2 D L2 D R2 U' D' L2
*19. *F2 U L2 D U F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R' F2 R D' R2 B' L F L' U
*20. *R2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F' L2 D L' B L U2 L D2 B
*21. *R B R F2 R' F L D' B2 U' F2 R2 B R2 B' R2 B L2 B U2 L2
*22. *L2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 F2 D R' U' L' B R D L U
*23. *B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L' B2 F2 U F D' L R B' F2
*24. *D2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U R2 B2 R' B2 D U' F D2 R D2 F R'
*25. *F2 L2 F D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 F' L' R2 F2 D' L' D B D L B
*26. *U B2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L B' R2 B2 R2 B' R2 U R U2
*27. *F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 F' U' L' D B R B F2 R' B'
*28. *D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' R B2 D' U2 B' F2 L B2 U
*29. *L' U' B2 D2 R L2 U R2 B R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2
*30. *D R2 F2 L2 D R2 D U2 R2 U' B' L B2 D' R' D R' F2 D R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 B U2 F R U L R' F L2 D U F' U'
*2. *R2 F' D2 L2 F R2 U2 F D2 R2 F' L' D R2 U2 L2 D L' D2 R2
*3. *F2 D' B R2 F2 R L2 B' L' F L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 F2
*4. *U2 L' D2 L F2 L U2 R D2 U2 R B U2 F D2 R U' F L' F D'
*5. *B D2 L2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 F R2 F2 R D' L U' F U B R2 B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' D2 L U' D R F B' U D F' U' R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 D
*2. *B2 L' U2 B' D' R2 L U L B2 U' B2 R2 U2 D B2 R2 U2 D' B2
*3. *B D' F D2 L F R' F2 U L' D' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2
*4. *L2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R' U B U2 F R2 F D' L' F'
*5. *D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 F2 R' B2 F D' R B2 D B' U' F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 R2 B' F' L2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 F U L D2 L2 D' R' U2 F'
*2. *B2 U' F L2 F B R D F2 B2 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 R F2 D2 L2
*3. *R2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' U F U2 R' U2 L2 D L' R F'
*4. *F L2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 R' U' F2 D2 L' B U R D2 F2
*5. *F2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R' F D2 R' D2 B' U' B2 D2 L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 D' B R' F' U B D2 R' D' B' F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F U' R F2 R F2 U' F' U'
*3. *D' L F2 D F2 L2 F U' D F D2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 B U2 B2
*4. *L B F' R2 D B2 Fw R' B2 L2 D2 B2 Fw F L' B F L U Rw B2 Fw2 F2 L Uw2 B Rw' D2 F' Rw' Uw R Uw' Rw' R2 B2 Fw D2 Fw F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' R F' R' U2 R U2
*3. *L2 R2 F U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R' U' F' D' R' B2 F L' B R'
*4. *Rw' Fw' Uw' Rw2 R Fw F2 Uw Fw' R' U R B D L Rw D2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 U' Rw R F R' D' L R Uw2 U F U L' Rw R F' Rw2 U' R' Fw'
*5. *Lw F Uw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw' F L B2 R' D2 Lw Uw U' L R2 F Rw Bw U' L' U2 Fw' F Dw L' Rw' R' U2 L R D' Uw' U' B2 Fw' F Uw2 Lw2 U2 Lw2 D' Uw U' Lw2 Dw Uw' Bw2 U' B2 Fw' Dw2 Uw U' L' Dw B2 Fw' D Dw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=-2 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=5 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=2 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-5 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L B L B' R' L l' r' b
*2. *U' B' R L U' L' B' R' l r' b
*3. *R L' B R' L R' L' B l' r' u'
*4. *B L' U R' L B U' l' r' b
*5. *R L' B' U' R U L' R' l r b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) /
*2. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (4, 0) /
*4. *(4, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -4) / (-3, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (-3, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' D' R L' R' D' R' L'
*2. *D L' U' L' U' R U'
*3. *U L D L' R' L' R
*4. *L' D U D R' D L D' U'
*5. *D U' L R' U' D U' D' U'


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 3, 2012)

2x2: 2.66, 3.15, 3.38, 3.73, 2.89 = 3.14
3x3: 11.98, (11.58), (14.54), 12.08, 13.15 = 12.40
4x4: (1:13.33), 1:13.20, 1:07.35, 1:10.77, (52.43) = 1:10.44
2x2 BLD: 43.95, DNF, 12.48 = 12.48
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
Multi BLD: 
3x3 OH: 19.00, 22.43,(23.21), (14.53), 21.88 = 21.10
14.53 was full step
234relay: 1:32.00
MTS: (DNF(1:03.60)), 1:12.24, 1:06.26, 1:50.85, (1:05.98) = 1:23.12
Megaminx: (3:09.04), 3:35.43, 3:13.26, (3:36.39), 3:34.41 = 3:27.70
First megaminx average ever.Meh



Spoiler: FMC: 38 moves



yR2D'U'RL'BL2UBUR'UBR2B2R'BU'z'y2FURU'R'F'UR2uR'UR'U'RD'F2L'ULF'

yR2D'U'RL'BL2//2x2x2
UBUR'UBR2B2//2x2x3
R'BU'//non matching F2L(Intended F2L to be off by U2 and I inserted the RW pair, then found that NMF2L could be done in one more move lol)
z'y2FURU'R'F'//OLL
UR2uR'UR'U'RD'F2L'UL//PLL
F'//Undo nonmatching F2L

19 move lolF2L, couldn't find anything better than OLL /PLL for LL


----------



## jonlin (Apr 3, 2012)

2x2:5.93, 4.50, 5.20, 4.87, 6.33
Average: 5.33
3x3: 15.34, 14.66, 16.15, 15.78, 18.98
Average: 15.76
4x4:1:20.53, 1:35.10, 1:21.01, 1:41.77, 1:29.94
Avg: 1:28.68
2BLD: 59.91, 1:08.75, 1:01.22
Result: 1:01.22
3BLD: 3:45.95, DNF(3:54.55), DNF(4:24.19)
234 Relay: 1:51.82
Pyraminx: 14.45, 13.85, 12.18, 11.30, 15.71
Avg: 13.49


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 3, 2012)

2x2: 4.70, 7.49, 8.69, 6.16, 9.53 = 7.45
3x3: 15.91, 14.32, 13.95, 12.29, 15.84 = 14.70
4x4: 1:00.54, 1:02.03, 57.88, 1:09.55, 1:12.92 = 1:04.04
5x5:
2-4:
2-5:
3x3 OH: 28.92, 42.31, 31.50, 27.55, 27.11 = 29.32
Megaminx: 1:22.09, 1:22.65, 1:17.53, 1:23.96, 1:14.96 = 1:20.76


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Apr 4, 2012)

2x2: 3.32, (2.45), 2.90, (3.38), 3.36=3.19
3x3: (9.93), (8.71), 8.99, 8.75, 9.54=9.09
4x4: 38.90, 39.83, 39.35, (36.67), (41.81)=39.36
5x5: 1:17.83, 1:15.05, (1:21.35), (1:07.67), 1:10.70=1:14.53


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 4, 2012)

3x3 18.97, 25.27, 23.87, 21.27, 21.27= 22.14
2x2 4.63, 6.38, 4.77, 5.71, 5.18 = 5.22
4x4 1:41.79, 1:30.77, 1:29.21, 1:52.17, 1:50.81= 1:41.12
pyraminx 11.61, 9.66, 16.96, 18.74, 12.75=13.77


----------



## irontwig (Apr 4, 2012)

FMC: 30 moves


Spoiler



D2 B2 F' U2 F D' F' U2 F2 D2 R D2 B U B L' U B U' B' L' R B R' B R B2 R' U' L'

D2 [Trial and error] 
B2 D'.F D2 R D2 [2x2x2+2 pairs]
B U B L2 [Pseudo F2L-1C]
L U B U' B' L' [EO]
R B R' B R B2 R' [Leaving three corners]
U' L' [Undo pseudoness]

Insert at dot: D F' U2 F D' F' U2 F (Three moves cancel)


----------



## Sillas (Apr 4, 2012)

*2x2:* 6.11, 4.38, (3.77), 3.82, (8.85) = _*4.77*_
*3x3 OH:* 31.70, 35.17, (27.08), (41.09), 28.39 = _*31.75*_ 
*3x3:* 16.82, 16.53, (19.63), (15.93), 17.45 = _*16.93*_


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi  I'm not very fast ( I would even say that I'm slow), but I will join this competition, because I think that rivalisation with you will help me to get faster and faster  Here are my times:
*3x3*: 52.83, (38.42), 45.71, 51.52, (54.47) = *50.02*
*3x3OH*(my first time  ): (3:54.64), (1:54.59)(I have no idea how did I do that ), 3:40.51, 2:41.15, 2:14.02 = *2:51.89*
*Megaminx*(solving since Sunday): 6.52.21, 8:12.66 , (6:01.81[PB]), 7:56.02(Lol, two pops, so sub8 isn't that bad ), (DNF) (after pop one edge fell behind my bed, so i decided to stop the timer :fp ) = *7:40.27* - bad average :/
*Fewest Moves*(First try, too  ): *51*


Spoiler



B2 D' F D' U R' D //2x2
B U2 B' U2 L' B2 U //2x3x3
y2 R' F D F R2 F' D' // one more 1x2x2 block
R F' R' // last 2 layers
x R U2 R2 F R F' U2 M' U R U' L' // OLL
y' L' U L' U' y' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL


----------



## emolover (Apr 5, 2012)

*2x2*: 3.10
3.34, 2.34, 3.09, 3.80, 2.86
*3x3*: 12.34
15.02, 12.94, 13.62, 9.36, 10.46
*4x4*: 57.56
56.34, 1:00.50, 54.63, 55.85, 1:07.01
*5x5*: 1:32.82
1:33.43, 1:25.21, 1:38.11, 1:38.56, 1:26.92
And to think I didn't even have a sub 1:30 or sub 1:40 average before this hour. 
*6x6*: 2:34.71
2:32.41, 2:39.82, 2:42.90, 2:31.89, 2:30.73
*7x7*: 4:03.24
3:58.02, 4:04.84, 3:59.82, 4:06.15, 4:05.07
*2BLD*: 13.78
DNF, DNF, 13.78+
*OH*: 24.20
24.71, 25.09, 25.59, 22.79, 17.39
Two free pair and a PLL skip on the last one. 
*MTS*: 1:11.33
1:22.79, 1:15.74, 1:03.68, 58.56, 1:14.57
*2-4*: 1:17.26
*2-5*: 2:57.58 
*Magic*: 1.63
1.60, 1.68, 1.79, 1.59, 1.62
*Square-1*: 32.36
40.15, 29.19, 25.80, 36.65, 31.24
*Megaminx*: 1:40.60
1:51.37, 1:28.91, 1:46.17, 1:39.96, 1:35.67
*Clock*: 14.49
17.26, 13.86, 12.14, 12.99, 16.63
*Pyraminx*: 5.55
6.86, 5.38, 5.13, 6.15, 4.74
Wow! I did really well this week. I managed to one look the 4.74 and the 5.13 besides the tips. 
*Skewb*: 50.57
39.90, 2:42.08, 1:14.47, 37.35, 29.46
Yes, I actually suck that much. 
*FMC*: 64


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 D' B R' F' U B D2 R' D' B' F2
2x2: D' R F' R' B2 D' F
F2L: y2 F' R' F' U F2 U' F' U F U'L' U2 L U' L F'L FU2 y RU' R' U2 R U' R' 
OLL: y2 F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F'
PLL:R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' U'

By god do I ****ing suck!!!!!



I might do blind tomorrow.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 5, 2012)

MBLD: 6/8 59:32 [45:37] 

Nothing felt right that time... well, I was due for a failure.


----------



## mycube (Apr 6, 2012)

2x2x2: 4.69 (2.55) (4.83) 2.65 4.13 = 3.82
3x3x3: 12.21 (11.91) (13.50) 13.16 13.13 = 12.83
4x4x4: (55.50) 58.90 57.69 58.05 (59.31) = 58.21
5x5x5: 1:58.05 (1:51.97) (1:58.75) 1:55.77 1:53.96 = 1:55.93
6x6x6: (3:48.50) 3:35.34 3:43.41 3:32.46 (3:30.86) = 3:37.07
7x7x7: 5:50.77 (5:59.00) (5:19.02) 5:55.84 5:51.59 = 5:52.73
comment: single Pb about more than 10 secounds and first sub5:30 
3x3x3 OH: 25.18 26.65 (23.27) (26.90) 26.06 = 25.96
2x2x2 BLD: 40.93 DNF(44.77) 52.56 = 40.93
2. Solve: v-perm left → two wrong corners
3x3x3 BLD: DNF(3:31.94) 3:37.18 DNF(3:57.53)
1. Solve: did the last two edges wrong
3. Solve: two wrong edges
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:26.47
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:19.65
comment: wtf? 1:09 for 2x2-4x4, felt like 45 secounds for 4x4, what would be pb.
Megaminx: 2:25.88 (2:30.06) (2:20.41) 2:27.41 2:29.03
Pyraminx: 8.94 8.94 9.56 (6.75) (16.06) = 9.15
Match the Scramble:

Fewest Moves: 38 HTM


Spoiler



L2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 D' B R' F' U B D2 R' D' B' F2
F2 B D R D2 B' U' F R B' D R2 F L2 F2 U2 B D2 F' U2 L2
start on inv: 
B' D' R' D F' – 2x2x2 [5/5]
B D' B D2 B2 – 2x2x3 [5/10]

switch:
D2 L D' L' B D B' L' D' B' U B' U' B U B2 D' B U' B' D B' [22/32]
I know its bad. -.-

L3C:
D2 L D' L' B D B' L' D' B' , U B' U' B U B2 D' B U' B' D B D2 B' D B' F D' R D B .
. = B' R B L2 B' R' B L2 [8-2/38]

Solution: D2 L D' L' B D B' L' D' B' U B' U' B U B2 D' B U' B' D B D2 B' D B' F D' R D B R B L2 B' R' B L2


----------



## nekosensei (Apr 7, 2012)

3x3x3 : 42.58, 35.62, 38.80, 25.02, 24.04
3x3x3 Fewest Moves : 33


Spoiler



(f' r')
2x2x3block : R' F D' F' U2 R' D2 U L2 D' U2 B'
all but 3CP : F U F' U2 F' L' F L U2 L2 U' L U'
3CP : D L' U' L D' L' U L


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 7, 2012)

First time doing this in a while.... 
2x2: 4.85, 6.32, 4.46, 5.84, 4.00 = 5.05
3x3: 14.16, 13.59, 18.79, 17.96, 15.83 = 15.98

ran out of time....


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 7, 2012)

Just to make arcio1 feel fast:

3x3 - 76.01, 70.12, 106.09, 85.21, 79.10 = 80.11

4x4 - 5:16.79, 4:56.12, 4:35.52, 4:47.49, 4:09.83 = 4:46.37 (4:09 is a PB)

3x3 OH - 4:01.73, 3:05.57, 3:32.24, 3:33.68, 4:01.98 = 3:42.55


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ha ha 
*Elvis Presley mode on*
Thank you, thank you, thank you very much
*Elvis Presley mode off*


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 8, 2012)

*3x3:* (15.69), 17.56, 16.24, (19.66), 18.62 = *17.47*


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2012)

FMC (for the lulz)



Spoiler



L2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 D' B R' F' U B D2 R' D' B' F2

B2 U F R B2 R U B2 R2 L
U' B U' R' U2 R U2 B2
U' B' U' B U2 L U' L'
F2 Uw' F U' F U F' Uw F2 R U' R'

meh


----------



## balloon6610 (Apr 8, 2012)

3x3 : 19.63, 17.46, (16.58), 20.43, 21.15 = 19.17

My first sub 20 average with my new dayan guhong


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 9, 2012)

FMC: 32 HTM
This was a very difficult scramble for me...



Spoiler



on inverse scramble
B' D' R' D . F' // 2x2x2
B D' B D2 B2 // 2x2x3
D2 L' D' L D2 L' D' L' D' L D // moving blocks around leaves knight move LL
D' B' L' B L D L // 3C std knight move alg would leave 3C as well but this is shorter 
at . insert L F' R F L' F' R' F to cancel 2 moves


final solution:
L' D' L' B' L B L' D L D L D2 L' D L D2 B2 D2 B' D B' R F L F' R' F L' D' R D B = 32 HTM


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 9, 2012)

2x2x2: (6.36) 4.42 6.22 (4.03) 6.11 = 5.58
3x3x3: (15.05) - 14.12 - 14.96 - (13.68) - 13.91 = 14.33
4x4x4: (59.65) - 1:04.36 - 1:03.12 - 1:01.32 - (1:05.16) = 1:02.93
5x5x5: 1:48.72 - (1:51.97) - (1:37.25) - 1:43.46 - 1:45.72 = 1:45.97
6x6x6: (3:08.55) - 2:58.67 - 2:56.55 - (2:55.26) - 2:56.74 = 2:57.32
7x7x7: 5:00.15 - 4:58.26 - (5:02.11) - 4:58.68 - (4:57.73) = 4:59.03
3x3x3OH: (33.44) 26.74 28.88 (22.64) 27.19 = 27.60
2BLD: 49.37 - DNF - DNF = 49.37
3BLD: (2:34.89) - (2:06.88) - 2:31.44 = 2:06.88
2-4: 1:38.72
2-5: 3:26.41
Megaminx: 1:14.99 - 1:15.76 - 1:14.91 - (1:12.44) - (1:17.40) = 1:15.22
Magic: (3.18) 1.89 2.03 (1.77) 2.41 = 2.11
Master Magic: 3.22 (3.00) 3.03 (3.38) 3.35 = 3.20
Pyraminx: 8.86 8.42 (10.25) (8.42) 9.76 = 9.01
Clock: 16.13 14.42 15.26 (18.26) (14.26) = 15.27
Square-1: 1:07.24 - (1:14.14) - 1:03.15 - (55.15) - 1:05.36 = 1:05.25
Skewb: 6.41 7.09 (9.37) 7.72 (5.65) = 7.07
FMC: 42 HTM


Spoiler



B2 D' F U D' R' D (2x2x2)(7/7)
L2 B U' L' F' L F (XXCross) (7/14)
U R' U' R U2 R U R' U (BR slot) (9/23) 
U2 L U L' U' L U L' (BL SLot) (8/31)
L F R' F R F2 L' (OLL) (7/38)
L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 U2 (PLL) (10/48)
6 Moves Cancel:
Final Solution : 42 HTM
B2 D' F U D' R' D L2 B U' L' F' L F U R' U' R U2 R U R' U' L U L' U' L U F R' F R F L B2 L' F L B2 L2 U2


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Apr 9, 2012)

2x2x2:
(4.91) 4.36 (3.61) 4.58 4.12 = 4.35
3x3x3:
(18.88) 16.78 (15.59) 17.98 15.88 = 16.88
4x4x4:
(1:12.09) 1:08.16 58.94 1:05.38 1:09.05 = 1:07.53
5x5x5:
2:03.20 (2:08.75) 2:07.92 (1:37.52) 1:56.05 = 2:02.39
6x6x6:
3:47.20 (3:30.92) (4:03.06) 3;50.75 3:45.78 = 3:47.91
7x7x7:
(6:00.44) (5:46.55) 5:47.00 5:59.86 5:50.67 = 5:52.51
2x2x2bld:
35.69 46.03 DNF = 35.67
3x3x3bld:
2:05.67 2:29.78 dnf = 2:05.67
4x4x4BLD:
dnf*3
5x5x5bld:
27:40.55 dns dns = 27:40.55
3x3x3oh:
(41.72) 57.28 56.86 (1:10.42) 46.12 = 53 42
234 relay: 1:23.89
2345 relay: 3:57.44
pyraminx:
10.38 9.14 (8.81) (15.19) 10.03 = 9.85
sq1:
(1:13.61) 32.24 36.97 (26.26) 33.98 = 34.40
megaminx:
4:15.09 3:41.52 (5:13.24) 3:36.80 (3:24.69) = 3:51.14


----------



## AndersB (Apr 9, 2012)

234 relay: 1:57.47
2345 relay: 4:44.97
Sq-1: DNF, 1:07.72, 50.67, 55.94, 1:41.33 = 1:15.00
Megaminx: 2:00.44, 2:24.57, 2:11.68, 2:19.19, 2:48.10 = 2:18.48


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 10, 2012)

This really sucks. When I submitted my FMC entry, it told me I wasn't logged in and wasn't able to submit. I really don't feel like finding that solution again. If you trust me and this is legal, I had a 41 move solution. If not, I'll survive without my entry this week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 10, 2012)

Preliminary result, congratulations to yoinneroid, emolover and MaeLSTRoM 

*2x2x2*(48)

 2.82 yoinneroid
 2.96 CuberMan
 3.10 emolover
 3.14 Tao Yu
 3.19 asiahyoo1997
 3.23 cuberkid10
 3.82 mycube
 3.93 LouisCormier
 3.94 HampusHansson
 4.09 antoineccantin
 4.12 Jaycee
 4.15 ybs1230
 4.35 Hong_Zhang
 4.56 AndersB
 4.77 Sillas
 5.04 yale
 5.05 Yuxuibbs
 5.08 riley
 5.22 cubecraze1
 5.27 Aria97
 5.27 dinostef
 5.29 FinnGamer
 5.33 jonlin
 5.51 BlueDevil
 5.58 MaeLSTRoM
 5.72 Skullush
 5.73 janelle
 5.79 jeff081692
 5.80 bryson azzopard
 5.87 Alcuber
 6.02 ThomasJE
 6.26 Norbi
 6.53 Divineskulls
 6.71 comamycube
 6.89 ilham ridhwan
 7.30 Yttrium
 7.45 JianhanC
 7.53 brandbest1
 7.63 TheDubDubJr
 7.85 Mike Hughey
 8.10 Mikel
 8.59 Schmidt
 9.02 toma
 9.11 megaminxwin
 9.93 MichaelErskine
 12.51 hcfong
 13.21 bassgdae13
 DNF IamBatchie
*3x3x3 *(61)

 9.09 asiahyoo1997
 9.69 ybs1230
 9.89 CuberMan
 10.54 yoinneroid
 11.89 dinostef
 12.34 emolover
 12.35 LouisCormier
 12.40 Tao Yu
 12.59 Andrejon
 12.83 mycube
 13.18 chrissyd
 13.53 riley
 13.64 cuberkid10
 13.75 antoineccantin
 14.33 MaeLSTRoM
 14.35 Skullush
 14.70 JianhanC
 14.80 Aria97
 15.76 jonlin
 15.98 Yuxuibbs
 16.22 brynt97
 16.58 yale
 16.82 Yttrium
 16.82 Jaycee
 16.83 AndersB
 16.88 Hong_Zhang
 16.90 HampusHansson
 16.93 Sillas
 17.09 jeff081692
 17.33 ilham ridhwan
 17.47 Inf3rn0
 17.82 Divineskulls
 18.07 janelle
 18.65 brandbest1
 19.17 balloon6610
 19.23 comamycube
 19.69 bryson azzopard
 20.05 Mikel
 21.11 Mike Hughey
 22.14 cubecraze1
 22.72 toma
 23.38 TheDubDubJr
 23.39 FinnGamer
 24.26 Norbi
 24.50 Alcuber
 25.93 megaminxwin
 25.97 Schmidt
 26.53 ThomasJE
 27.47 andyfreeman
 29.29 MichaelErskine
 33.15 nekosensei
 34.74 snorri
 35.36 bassgdae13
 36.64 hcfong
 44.49 hfsdo
 48.84 MatsBergsten
 50.02 arcio1
 51.97 Halimua
 1:11.22 Upsyllon03
 1:11.80 IamBatchie
 1:20.11 Reprobate
*4x4x4*(43)

 38.30 yoinneroid
 39.36 asiahyoo1997
 41.47 ybs1230
 48.96 CuberMan
 50.18 LouisCormier
 51.83 Andrejon
 57.09 cuberkid10
 57.56 emolover
 58.21 mycube
 1:00.74 antoineccantin
 1:02.93 MaeLSTRoM
 1:04.04 JianhanC
 1:07.07 yale
 1:07.53 Hong_Zhang
 1:08.17 ilham ridhwan
 1:08.41 chrissyd
 1:10.44 Tao Yu
 1:12.31 dinostef
 1:14.52 riley
 1:17.52 Yttrium
 1:22.77 Divineskulls
 1:23.27 HampusHansson
 1:25.52 AndersB
 1:26.69 brandbest1
 1:27.00 Aria97
 1:28.68 jonlin
 1:30.73 Mikel
 1:31.53 Skullush
 1:34.10 comamycube
 1:36.54 Jaycee
 1:39.09 Mike Hughey
 1:41.12 cubecraze1
 1:42.75 BlueDevil
 1:46.30 TheDubDubJr
 2:05.63 MichaelErskine
 2:13.30 FinnGamer
 2:27.05 Schmidt
 2:36.60 megaminxwin
 2:44.17 toma
 2:52.43 bassgdae13
 2:55.05 MatsBergsten
 3:29.08 bryson azzopard
 4:46.38 Reprobate
*5x5x5*(25)

 1:14.53 asiahyoo1997
 1:22.44 yoinneroid
 1:32.82 emolover
 1:32.95 LouisCormier
 1:45.08 antoineccantin
 1:45.97 MaeLSTRoM
 1:55.93 mycube
 1:58.50 dinostef
 2:02.39 Hong_Zhang
 2:11.68 ilham ridhwan
 2:18.88 Skullush
 2:21.28 AndersB
 2:24.97 Yttrium
 2:27.15 Divineskulls
 2:29.25 riley
 2:37.02 Mike Hughey
 2:40.01 okayama
 2:56.62 brandbest1
 3:03.26 Mikel
 3:12.66 TheDubDubJr
 3:20.50 Jaycee
 3:35.80 MichaelErskine
 4:29.37 FinnGamer
 5:37.93 MatsBergsten
 DNF Schmidt
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:34.71 emolover
 2:57.32 MaeLSTRoM
 3:37.07 mycube
 3:46.96 Hong_Zhang
 4:16.38 ilham ridhwan
 4:24.78 Mike Hughey
 4:31.10 Yttrium
 4:53.88 riley
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:03.24 emolover
 4:59.03 MaeLSTRoM
 5:52.51 Hong_Zhang
 5:52.73 mycube
 6:49.25 Mike Hughey
 7:42.39 TheDubDubJr
 7:58.59 ilham ridhwan
 DNF AndersB
*3x3 one handed*(35)

 16.00 antoineccantin
 16.64 yoinneroid
 17.49 Aria97
 19.80 Andrejon
 21.10 Tao Yu
 22.93 CuberMan
 24.20 emolover
 25.96 mycube
 26.57 HampusHansson
 26.98 dinostef
 27.60 MaeLSTRoM
 29.32 JianhanC
 29.41 Skullush
 29.75 janelle
 30.07 brynt97
 31.75 Sillas
 32.09 Yttrium
 33.77 cuberkid10
 33.87 Divineskulls
 36.30 Jaycee
 37.26 riley
 39.85 yale
 41.74 Mike Hughey
 45.41 Mikel
 49.11 bryson azzopard
 50.98 brandbest1
 53.42 Hong_Zhang
 55.86 TheDubDubJr
 58.12 okayama
 1:00.17 MichaelErskine
 1:01.37 ThomasJE
 1:21.20 FinnGamer
 1:38.98 bassgdae13
 2:51.89 arcio1
 3:42.55 Reprobate
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 32.21 AndersB
 1:15.42 ilham ridhwan
 1:47.53 antoineccantin
 1:49.09 Mike Hughey
 1:50.57 yoinneroid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 12.48 Tao Yu
 13.78 emolover
 19.60 Mike Hughey
 26.93 Jaycee
 27.09 MatsBergsten
 28.92 yoinneroid
 29.67 riley
 31.57 AndersB
 34.21 ilham ridhwan
 34.66 Divineskulls
 35.69 Hong_Zhang
 40.93 mycube
 43.77 cuberkid10
 49.37 MaeLSTRoM
 57.49 CuberMan
 59.91 jonlin
 1:09.31 bryson azzopard
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 1:29.29 Mike Hughey
 1:37.08 yoinneroid
 1:47.71 MatsBergsten
 2:05.23 ilham ridhwan
 2:05.67 Hong_Zhang
 2:06.88 MaeLSTRoM
 2:21.75 Yttrium
 2:25.86 CuberMan
 2:26.72 okayama
 2:30.17 Jaycee
 2:52.27 riley
 2:54.20 Skullush
 3:37.18 mycube
 3:39.15 LouisCormier
 3:45.95 jonlin
 DNF AndersB
 DNF Tao Yu
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:50.72 MatsBergsten
10:15.81 yoinneroid
13:12.87 Yttrium
20:34.98 ilham ridhwan
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Hong_Zhang
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

15:06.01 Mike Hughey
16:54.20 MatsBergsten
 DNF ilham ridhwan
 DNF yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF ilham ridhwan
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

37:21.70 Mike Hughey
 DNF ilham ridhwan
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

6/8 (59:32)  Noahaha
3/3 ( 8:50)  Mike Hughey
2/2 ( 9:43)  Jaycee
1/2 ( 2:05)  ilham ridhwan
11/12 ( 1:44)  yoinneroid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:10.73 Mike Hughey
 1:11.33 emolover
 1:23.12 Tao Yu
 1:27.44 Jaycee
 1:29.92 yoinneroid
*2-3-4 Relay*(29)

 59.17 yoinneroid
 1:12.32 cuberkid10
 1:17.26 emolover
 1:20.65 CuberMan
 1:23.89 Hong_Zhang
 1:26.47 mycube
 1:30.21 ilham ridhwan
 1:32.00 Tao Yu
 1:32.99 Aria97
 1:33.99 dinostef
 1:34.30 riley
 1:34.42 yale
 1:38.56 Divineskulls
 1:38.72 MaeLSTRoM
 1:41.51 jla
 1:47.52 Mike Hughey
 1:48.00 Yttrium
 1:51.82 jonlin
 1:57.39 bryson azzopard
 1:57.47 AndersB
 2:01.98 Jaycee
 2:10.91 Mikel
 2:24.80 Schmidt
 2:27.91 TheDubDubJr
 2:52.57 MichaelErskine
 3:05.28 FinnGamer
 3:24.85 toma
 3:49.96 bassgdae13
 4:42.10 hcfong
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(20)

 2:29.14 yoinneroid
 2:57.58 emolover
 3:19.65 mycube
 3:26.41 MaeLSTRoM
 3:35.44 dinostef
 3:45.12 cuberkid10
 3:56.47 riley
 3:57.44 Hong_Zhang
 4:00.12 ilham ridhwan
 4:11.64 jla
 4:17.71 Divineskulls
 4:20.53 Yttrium
 4:44.97 AndersB
 4:49.02 Mike Hughey
 5:02.67 bryson azzopard
 5:15.11 Mikel
 5:18.19 Jaycee
 5:28.59 TheDubDubJr
 6:04.34 MichaelErskine
 8:14.20 FinnGamer
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(1)

40:55.00 Hong_Zhang
*Magic*(13)

 0.97 ilham ridhwan
 1.23 Yttrium
 1.24 antoineccantin
 1.42 dinostef
 1.47 Divineskulls
 1.52 riley
 1.60 cuberkid10
 1.62 AndersB
 1.64 emolover
 1.66 Mike Hughey
 1.75 yoinneroid
 2.11 MaeLSTRoM
 3.08 megaminxwin
*Master Magic*(10)

 2.10 ilham ridhwan
 2.50 antoineccantin
 3.01 Yttrium
 3.07 dinostef
 3.20 MaeLSTRoM
 3.33 brandbest1
 3.88 yoinneroid
 4.00 Mike Hughey
 4.08 riley
 6.41 MichaelErskine
*Skewb*(5)

 7.07 MaeLSTRoM
 15.53 Mike Hughey
 23.81 AndersB
 24.72 riley
 50.57 emolover
*Clock*(10)

 6.70 nathanajah
 7.90 ilham ridhwan
 8.89 Andrejon
 12.20 yoinneroid
 13.39 CuberMan
 14.49 emolover
 15.27 MaeLSTRoM
 15.62 Yttrium
 18.31 MichaelErskine
 18.45 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(24)

 5.55 emolover
 7.08 antoineccantin
 7.22 Skullush
 7.71 CuberMan
 7.89 Alcuber
 8.90 yoinneroid
 9.01 MaeLSTRoM
 9.15 mycube
 9.85 Hong_Zhang
 10.71 comamycube
 10.75 Jaycee
 11.19 ThomasJE
 13.29 bryson azzopard
 13.49 jonlin
 13.77 cubecraze1
 14.42 MichaelErskine
 14.50 Mikel
 14.74 FinnGamer
 14.75 janelle
 15.11 Yttrium
 15.47 riley
 18.79 AndersB
 18.83 Mike Hughey
 21.34 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(17)

 1:15.22 MaeLSTRoM
 1:20.76 JianhanC
 1:25.38 antoineccantin
 1:40.60 emolover
 1:47.32 Divineskulls
 1:58.38 yoinneroid
 2:04.60 CuberMan
 2:18.48 AndersB
 2:27.44 mycube
 2:51.11 Mike Hughey
 2:53.19 Yttrium
 2:59.62 Skullush
 3:15.78 brandbest1
 3:27.70 Tao Yu
 3:51.14 Hong_Zhang
 4:24.54 MichaelErskine
 7:40.30 arcio1
*Square-1*(14)

 15.74 nathanajah
 26.56 yoinneroid
 32.36 emolover
 33.03 Skullush
 34.40 Hong_Zhang
 36.21 janelle
 37.95 brandbest1
 42.28 Yttrium
 42.77 Mike Hughey
 1:05.25 MaeLSTRoM
 1:11.90 Mikel
 1:15.00 AndersB
 1:17.05 MichaelErskine
 1:39.09 FinnGamer
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(16)

27 guusrs
30 okayama
30 irontwig
32 Pyjam
32 Cubenovice
33 nekosensei
38 mycube
38 Tao Yu
41 mDiPalma
41 Mike Hughey
41 Jaycee
42 MaeLSTRoM
44 yoinneroid
50 TheDubDubJr
51 arcio1
64 emolover

*Contest results*

461 yoinneroid
401 emolover
343 MaeLSTRoM
336 mycube
309 Mike Hughey
294 Hong_Zhang
294 ilham ridhwan
284 CuberMan
268 antoineccantin
255 Tao Yu
244 Yttrium
242 riley
234 dinostef
227 Jaycee
224 cuberkid10
217 AndersB
201 Skullush
186 asiahyoo1997
186 Divineskulls
180 LouisCormier
161 Aria97
151 yale
147 ybs1230
146 JianhanC
144 Andrejon
137 HampusHansson
136 jonlin
122 brandbest1
122 Mikel
111 bryson azzopard
109 TheDubDubJr
103 janelle
103 FinnGamer
97 Sillas
96 MatsBergsten
94 MichaelErskine
86 chrissyd
85 cubecraze1
82 comamycube
79 Yuxuibbs
69 brynt97
64 okayama
63 Alcuber
61 ThomasJE
59 jeff081692
56 Schmidt
46 toma
42 BlueDevil
40 Norbi
38 megaminxwin
35 nekosensei
35 bassgdae13
34 Inf3rn0
31 arcio1
31 jla
30 balloon6610
30 nathanajah
26 guusrs
25 irontwig
24 Noahaha
23 Cubenovice
23 Pyjam
19 hcfong
18 mDiPalma
16 andyfreeman
14 Reprobate
13 snorri
10 hfsdo
8 IamBatchie
7 Halimua
6 Upsyllon03


----------



## emolover (Apr 10, 2012)

Where did the 2x2-7x7 relay come from?

Yea second.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 10, 2012)

emolover said:


> Where did the 2x2-7x7 relay come from?



Hah, the program just invented it (it's a remnant from the old times of 2-6 & 2-7 relay).
Thanks for noticing .


----------



## Carrot (Apr 10, 2012)

Yoinneroid's result for MBLD should be corrected to:
0/12 in 60:00

and not 11/12 in 1:44


----------



## Henrik (Apr 10, 2012)

I think AndersB entered his OH results under Feet.

It seems like his feet times and OH times match, but for this week he has no OH solves, previous week he had no feet results. 

(I also think it seems unlikely to get 32 avg of 5 on feet  even for me!)


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 10, 2012)

Odder said:


> Yoinneroid's result for MBLD should be corrected to:
> 0/12 in 60:00
> 
> and not 11/12 in 1:44


 yeah, haha, though it will still end up in the same position


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Apr 10, 2012)

5x5bld 27:40.55 
not "2-7 relay 40:55" haha


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 10, 2012)

i entered my 5x5 under 4x4 and i dont know where my 4x4 times have went who cares.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 10, 2012)

Yayyyy, 14th place overall!


----------



## mycube (Apr 10, 2012)

this week was really good. 4th place. wow.


----------

